# Finishing Pepper Mill



## StatProf (Dec 14, 2008)

Do any of you apply a finish to the inside of a pepper mill? If so, what?

Thanks,
StatProf


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't. I also use only food safe woods. you are limited in your choices for finishes to only food safe finishes as well. anything that will contact the peppercorn has to be safe just in case it gets eaten.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing here as well, as Dan said, use food-safe woods (maple, fruitwoods).


----------



## StatProf (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mopani and Mara*

Any ideas about Mopani and Mara? I can't find any info on whether or not these are food safe. Outside of maple, I would assume that cocobolo is safe since a lot of people make duck calls out of this.

Thanks,
StatProf


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2008)

No Cocobolo os not safe. It is toxic to work much less eat. 
I used to have a link to food safe woods but have since lost it,will see what I can find. for now fruit woods are generally a good choice. Other than that maple Cherry and Walnut.
I have heard of people putting a plactic tube liner in there mills when using iffy woods.
You are better off to assume a wood is not food safe until proven otherwise.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a way to get around any wood being a problem. see the second item down on the list. http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/results.php?cat=Oils
In simplified form the rules about food and wood is that a finish prevents the food from contacting the wood, it is now contacting the finish. and this is good for all the health regulation people. Doesn't make since to me when it is on something like a cutting board that has the finish sliced through regularly but it is still good enough for the official types. so coat anything you make with this and you are good to go.

Also Tung oil is one of the most popular food safe finishes going.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel said:


> you are limited in your choices for finishes to only food safe finishes as well.


 
Daniel, I know this is hotly debated subject, but from the reading that I've done, _*any*_ finish is food safe provided that it has _*fully*_ cured.  

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/finish3.html


----------



## StatProf (Dec 14, 2008)

*Salt Mills, too????*

Okay, one more question . . . 

My mother really wants a salt mill in which to put sea salt (big chunky stuff). If I go with VisExp's suggestion, would the salt eventually eat away and break down the finish? I would imagine so, but I just don't know.

StatProf


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2008)

Keith, Arguably you are correct. but then there is always that person that comes along and decides "Any" finish includes lead based paint. as long as a finish remains a finish you are right. it is when it becomes little flakes in the food that the problems start. One food safe finish that I have heard of that I go well now you couldn't possibly go wrong there is Olive oil. since you just probably poured it all over your salad you won't mind if a little rubbed off on your pepper either.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL Daniel.  You're right, however when I turn a salad bowl out of some beautiful curly maple a lead based paint finish is not going to be my choice of finish :biggrin:


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 14, 2008)

it.quote=Daniel;772401] One food safe finish that I have heard of that I go well now you couldn't possibly go wrong there is Olive oil. since you just probably poured it all over your salad you won't mind if a little rubbed off on your pepper either.[/quote]


I'm not so sure about this. Yes, olive oil wood be food safe but there is the possibility that the oil could go rancid. This is a well documented fact and rancid oil on a mill would put anybody off using it.
Ian


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 14, 2008)

When I made my mill I used butcher block oil.


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 14, 2008)

The simple answer?? Use a common domestic hardwood, and no finish. No questions, and no arguments. 

The fastest way to put people off is when you have to explain the finish.


----------

